# Temparature - Thermometer - Thermostat ???!!!



## Martina (Oct 11, 2005)

Can you please help me? Ok the temp in my tank should be 24 C/ 75,2 F for my fish - my problem is that even if I have the heater thermostat for 71 F the thermometer still shows a temp of around 79 F :-? Maybe I have the thermometer in the wrong corner of the tank or what else??!! TIA


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

is it a constant temp of 79 or does it flux? if its constant you should be fine unless you've got goldies or neons or cooler water species like that in there.


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

Is the thermometer a LCD (little flat sticky one)? I had oen on an unheated 10 gallon, but it always read 82.


----------



## Martina (Oct 11, 2005)

The temp is stable but I am still worried because my serpea tetras are supposed to have a temp around 75,2 - do you think I should lower the temp then or not. And I just moved the thermometer to another corner...but it is also 79 there - hence the heater thermostat is not reliable - thank God that I have invested in a thermometer. Another question - do you or anybody know if this amonia alarm sticker are reliable? I bought one of them and I am not so sure...TIA


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

75-79 degrees F is a good temp. I'm assuming the temp drops at night which is normal in the wild.


----------



## Martina (Oct 11, 2005)

My thermometer is this kind of glass thermometer which you fix at the inside of the tank.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I've heard the ammonia detection meter is a bad buy... I don't believe it works.


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

What is the temperature in the room? 



> I've heard the ammonia detection meter is a bad buy... I don't believe it works.


+1 (me too)


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Actually, while they don't last for very long, they do work well enough for things like cycling. After a few weeks though you really have to hit them hard with ammonia to get any color change, but that much would result in enough dead fish to alert you to a problem. So, yes they work, but not as well as we'd hope. No shame in that, since nothing works as well as we'd like, it seems. Just use it for short term monitoring during critical periods and you'll be fine. Most people I know who have them just leave them in permanently, but it's plain to see that they're not much use once they get slimed-over or algae coated. LOL

The first thing to do is to get a second thermometer and see if it shows 79 as well. If it does, then you can cut back on the thermostat a little tiny bit every other day until it slowly drops to where you want it.
I am assuming, of course, that the temperature in the room is well under 79. If it's 78 or 79, then you could completely unplug the heater and still not have the tank temp drop.


----------

